# Calls flood in to help mauled Jack Russell



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Calls flood in to help mauled Jack Russell - Lynn News

Brave Bobo and his horrific wound. Thankfully he is now on the mend with a promise of a loving new home.

Published Date: 23 June 2009 
By Louise Brain
ANIMAL loving Lynn News readers rushed to offer a home to mauled Jack Russell Bobo, who was found close to death following an apparent dog attack.
Lynn's London Road Veterinary Centre, which has taken Bobo into its care after he was discovered on a roadside, was inundated with calls from would-be new owners after Bobo's story appeared in the Lynn News on Friday.

Bobo had an operation to close an horrific gash on his side before the weekend and is expected to need another week or so to recuperate at the centre before a new home can be selected.

Centre nurse Helen Dunridge said: "The response was phenomenal. We had one call from an elderly couple who can't offer him a home but want to send in £20 for treats for him. People have been stopping me in the street asking how he is doing."

Bobo was discovered close to death in Terrington St Clement. It is thought he may have been dumped there after suffering his injuries either accidentally or in an illegal dog fight.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww poor Bobo...Hopefully he will find a nice new home soon x


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

so sad hope he get fully recovered from the cuts, but also his little mind god bless


----------



## Helend (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, Im Helen thats mentioned in the article about Bobo. I did a google search on him and this site popped up!
It nice to see how people are so interested in him. He really is a special little dog and loves being outside in the sun.
Unfortuntely his wound broke down a little over night last night so he needs further treatment but he should be fine.
Thanks to absolutely everyone who has sent messages in and donations, it really restores your faith in humanity after such a horrible thing happened to him.
Thanks
Helen x


----------

